# Quick enhanced auto pilot question



## Matt Maxwell (Sep 19, 2017)

Can the $5k enhanced auto pilot function be added at a later date like the full self driving capability? Or if you want your car to have full self driving when that is eventually released, do you need to buy the enhanced auto pilot function NOW? 

Also, can anyone speak to the cost of repair for the model 3? Is it generally more expensive to repair a Tesla? Not that I plan on getting in an accident, but if I did, can I expect to be charged more with the repair company or insurance premiums?

Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Matt Maxwell said:


> Can the $5k enhanced auto pilot function be added at a later date like the full self driving capability? Or if you want your car to have full self driving when that is eventually released, do you need to buy the enhanced auto pilot function NOW?
> 
> Also, can anyone speak to the cost of repair for the model 3? Is it generally more expensive to repair a Tesla? Not that I plan on getting in an accident, but if I did, can I expect to be charged more with the repair company or insurance premiums?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Matt, welcome to forum. For future reference you can search and find answers to questions like this; but here it goes...


Enhanced Auto Pilot (EAP) and Full Self Drive (FSD) can be added later. Some facts about it. When buying the car, EAP $5k and FSD is $3k. To get FSD, you must get EAP. After you take delivery you can add EAP for $6k, just FSD for $4k (if you already had EAP), or both EAP and FSR for $10k. Basically each carries with it a $1k premium after delivery to be added later.
No one can speak to the cost of repair as no one has had to repair a Model 3. It's hard to compare with Model S/X as there are far fewer parts and the car is more simplified.
On the insurance side, I just quoted moving from a $33k 2015 Hyundai Sonata to a $51k Model 3 and my insurance premium goes up from $110/month to $115/month all other things remaining equal.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

EAP & FSD are both software unlocked features. All the hardware is built into your car regardless of your selection. FSD is a prerequisite for EAP, but EAP doesn't need FSD.


----------



## Matt Maxwell (Sep 19, 2017)

Enginerd said:


> EAP & FSD are both software unlocked features. All the hardware is built into your car regardless of your selection. FSD is a prerequisite for EAP, but EAP doesn't need FSD.


I was thinking I read somewhere that there are 4 cameras without EAP/FSD, but 8 WITH. So I assume they just add 4 cameras and update the software?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Matt Maxwell said:


> I was thinking I read somewhere that there are 4 cameras without EAP/FSD, but 8 WITH. So I assume they just add 4 cameras and update the software?


Nope, all cameras are included with every car. It's just that some of those cameras will simply never be used if you don't purchase EAP or FSD.


----------



## Talent (May 16, 2018)

when purchasing EAP or FSD after delivery, can you buy with credit card and do they charge sales tax? is that based on your account address?


----------

